# A pair of goose calls



## wingscuppedfeetdown (Jan 22, 2017)

Some crazy sexy orange coco supplied by @Mike1950 - ended up with 2 gorgeous goose calls...can't get enough of this wood!!! Thanks Mike!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Ray D (Jan 23, 2017)

That's some really nice coco. Does it stay that color or eventually darken?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wingscuppedfeetdown (Jan 23, 2017)

It might darken a little but that orange still pops n


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 23, 2017)

Very nice use of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 23, 2017)

Excellent jobs on those two calls!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 23, 2017)

Twins! Those are ever so nice! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wingscuppedfeetdown (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks to all. My first attempt of the short goose calls.


----------



## dbroswoods (Jan 25, 2017)

Very nicely done!!!!

Mairk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 25, 2017)

Those are sexaay!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 26, 2017)

Wow, beautiful calls, I really like the low gloss finish, what did you use?


----------



## wingscuppedfeetdown (Jan 26, 2017)

Thank you ! 

I use either velvet oil (order it online ) or boiled linseed oil (Lowes ). That way the buyer can recondition it really easy and not expensive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brown down (Feb 15, 2017)

do you make your own reeds?


----------

